

Ask HN: What tools do you use to give automated tours of your product? - vrikhter

We want to create an easy step-by-step guided tour of how to use our product.  We've considered making a basic video, but also want to dive a little bit deeper for other folks that need more hand holding.<p>Has anyone used this tool to help them:
http://touration.com/<p>What other tools are out there that you have used?  Thanks!
======
freshfey
I'll go with the simple video version, because anything else just seems to
fancy for me.

It depends on your customer: If you have customers who are not that tech-savvy
you might consider touration.com, otherwise stick with the basic video and
you'll be fine.

